# Need prayers...



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

My whole town (West Liberty, KY) is gone guys...This whole community needs everyones prayers...Just remember all of us here in Eastern Kentucky, our town was literally wiped off the map just a couple minutes before 6:00 this past Friday...There is no describing it


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a pic of the tornado coming into West Liberty...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW.... I'm sorry to hear that Taxi....Thoughts and prayers for your town.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear it man. These storms are so unforgiving when they roll thru. Was your house hit? Is everyone in the family OK?

Thoughts and prayers to you and your whole town.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope to many people were not injuried


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news. We have family and friends in nearby West Virginia, and they too were struck by tornadoes. My wife, who is from West Virginia, said when she lived there, nobody ever feared such storms, because they believed the hills protected them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent from the frozen North.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so horrible ! Hope everyone is safe there. Prayers to you and your family. Looks like a long road to recovery there. Please keep us posted on the situation.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too stand with all the other guys here. You, your town, and everyone affected will be in my prayers. I am glad you were safe. It looks like you were up close that thing of distruction.

Please do keep us posted and up dated.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

hopefully everyone is safe. Your town can be rebuilt....family not so much.

Mother nature shows no mercy.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

prayers for you


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

From my family, our prayers go out to everyone back there. Good luck during the rebuild process and keeps us posted.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, guys...We can use them all...Those pictures were not taken by me...I saved them on my computer from other folks here in town. I did video the tornado from a few miles away from my neighbors house...My house and all my family are fine, we just have some hail damage here...Thanks for the concerns...I work for the local Telephone Co-op here in West Liberty...I headed into town once I knew my immediate family was safe and we were all clear from the storms...I could have never imagined what I was driving into...I have been in town pretty much since Friday night...Coming home for a few hours at night...I am now home, showered, and ready for a good nights rest before I start all over early in the morning....

This place is totally unbelievable...It is complete devastation...Everything West Liberty was, we are no more...Everything we had, is gone...There's just no way for me to describe it...And that's what I have been telling people ever since I saw it. Today was the first day that town was opened up to the general public...It was a steady line of vehicles and a steady stream of tears from folks in my community seeing their town for the first time...Everyone had seen pictures...But like I have told everyone who looked at my pics...Pictures are far from reality.

I don't know if you guys remember, but on Thursday, I had posted pics of the aftermath from a tornado that hit just outside of town on Wednesday. I also stated that they were giving more storms for Friday that could potentially be worse than what we had just seen...I never imagined this...

Just as someone stated, It's gonna be a long, long road of recovery for West Liberty. Officials say that when the saw the destruction, they guessed/estimated that there would be 200 people dead...I think there have been 6 deaths reported and as far as I know, there's no-one missing...I thank God for that! The tornado left a path all through Morgan County, and everyone says it looks just as bad, only not congested as town is...I haven't been able to see anything other than town though.

I'm gonna get some rest....Again, I, and the City of West Liberty, appreciate all prayers, thoughts, and concerns.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from my family and I. Sorrry to hear about the devestation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The town of West Liberty has one thing left...some good people, my condolences to the families of those who perished. Through all the destruction and chaos the people will rebuild and the town will be stronger and more closely knit. Things will never be the same...But they can be better.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Taxidermy, I can't imagine going through what you have in the past few days. I am glad your friends and family are safe. You, your town, and all those affected by these storms will be in my families prayers for sure. We wish you guys the best on the recovery and rebuilding. Keep in mind, you have each other and that's more important than anything thing else. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The power of these storms is mind numbing, but they can't compare to the power of a community that pulls together in a time of need. May the good Lord give your town the strength and comfort it needs at this time of loss.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Y'all are In our thoughts and Prayers man, We have them Too often around here Expecting some Storms tonight and tomorrow! I have to Work out in it tonite!*_


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our prayers are with you.
Good people do not sit idle when something like this happens. An uplifting story from West Liberty is here...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sending prayers... : )


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

glenway said:


> Our prayers are with you.
> Good people do not sit idle when something like this happens. An uplifting story from West Liberty is here...


Thanks for posting this...I have now tried contacting Mr. Younts via Facebook for his efforts for my community.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks again to all you guys for your prayers, thoughts, and concerns...West Liberty is a tight-knit community and although it will never be the same, we will rise again! In the meantime, don't forget about us...We are still in need of prayers. Thanks, guys...I'll post again soon, I hope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll keep you and your town in our thoughts and prayers Taxi...Keep us posted.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely still in our thoughts and prayers here. Wish we could help in some way.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Had a prayer request for all of the storm victims in church last Sunday. The whole country is aware of what y'all are going through and is praying for y'all.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

Well...We are still pluggin along here in West Liberty! I'm still working long hours getting phones back on to what's left around town and the cleanup is very slowly moving along as well. I still haven't seen other parts of the county that were also hit by the tornado, but I do know there's still a whole lot of work ahead! Town is still a total mess. There are crews working all over town, but there's so much devastation, it's hard to tell where the progress is. Our town and community has only changed in looks...the strength of our people increases daily! Keep praying for West Liberty! Thanks and God bless...

Here's a picture of our police department on Main Street late Friday night after the tornado...









This is a couple pics of Commercial Bank, where my wife works...

















A couple aerial pics of Main Street...

















An undying spirit...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We're Americans and will always survive no matter what ! God Bless and stay safe Taxidermy !!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_PRAYERS from Us Taxi-----I heard on the news tonight one touched down this afternoon in Lower Mich---Around Dexter mi---------_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're still in our thoughts and prayers Taxi.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Same here. Was wondering if he had an update too.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys....Hadn't been on here in a while...Things are a little more normal, personally, at least. The City of West Liberty, by all means, still is not normal, and will never be normal, as we knew it, again. But it is getting better. The cleanup is still going along. It's still a great big mess, but it's getting better. It's just hard to put this much devastation into words. I've said several times...it's simply undescribable. Several of the destroyed homes, businesses, churches, etc have been totally removed and hauled out. We have some street signs again...


















We do, actually, have some real redlights up again, at one instersection at least...Things are improving, the total chaos has diminished and we are simply trying to rise from the rubble! Gotta get to bed...Hopefully I'll be back on before long and leave another post.

Thanks again to everyone for all the thoughts and prayers! They are greatly appreciated and needed! God bless you all!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hang in there man. You and your neighbors WILL get through this and be a stronger community.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for update Taxidermy. Still a long road ahead. Glad to see things are looking up somewhat. Prayers still going on bud !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope that things continue to improve for you and your cvommunity Taxi.


----------

